
The Psychology of Writing and the Cognitive Science of the Perfect Daily Routine - SanderMak
https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/08/25/the-psychology-of-writing-daily-routine/
======
edgarvaldes
>Kellogg points to several studies indicating that working for 1 to 3 hours at
a time, then taking a break before resuming, is most conducive to
productivity, not only for writers but also for athletes and professional
musicians

Interesting to see 1-3 hours per session, as opposed to the 20 minutes of the
"standard" pomodoro ones.

